# Tamron adds EOS R support for the 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2019)

> Tamron has released firmware v3 for the Tamron 100-400mm f/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD.
> From Tamron:
> *A035 100-400mm F/4.5-6.3 Di VC USD Canon Firmware Ver.3:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2019)

Has anyone had any success with this lens on a DSLR? I bought one on the basis of very good reviews about its AF as I wanted a light lens. But, mine was a lemon both for its poor IQ and hopeless tracking of BIF, as well as poor IS. Maybe I was unlucky but I sent it back but was told it was within spec, and so I sold it. It did perform better on an M5.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't do BIF. But I am under the Impression, that my Tamron 100-400 works fine on both my cameras the EOS M5 and the EOS 6DMII.
As far as I have seen Firmware Ver. 2 should have dealed with some IS issues. Have you updated the Firmware on your lens?
Just recently I send mine to Tamron for Firmware update as I do not have the TAP in Console. As it is my only Tamron lens so far, it is cheaper for me to send the lens to the Tamron Service (~6 Euros, instead of paying ~70 Euros for the console).
Unfortunately I send it to Tamron some days before this announcement of Ver. 3. Now I do not know if I already have Ver.3 flashed on my lens.

Does anybody know, if I'm able to find out the Firmware Version on my own without having the TAP in console?


----------



## slclick (Feb 24, 2019)

I tried it as well and was complete mush. Soft and poor AF, even with the included Tap In. Returned it to B&H within the return period. Dustin gave it glowing remarks but as with everything, YMMV. Still looking for the 100-400 that isn't with the Canon price tag that fits my budget and style. (It doesn't exist)


----------

